# 24-36v 50amp cont. controller



## Sunking (Aug 10, 2009)

Great setup for a electric wheel chair or bicycle.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Dink said:


> Any suggestions on an cost effective durable controller for series/pm dc motor that will do 50amps cont?


Hi Dink,

I am not endorsing this outfit, but Kelly has a 40 and 80 amp controller. From their reputation of over-rating their products, go for the 80 if you really need 50 continuous.

http://www.kellycontroller.com/KDS.php

major


----------



## Dink (Jun 3, 2010)

Sunking said:


> Great setup for a electric wheel chair or bicycle.


 Bike is exactly where I'm going. 3 wheel recumbrt style.


----------



## Dink (Jun 3, 2010)

major said:


> Hi Dink,
> 
> I am not endorsing this outfit, but Kelly has a 40 and 80 amp controller. From their reputation of over-rating their products, go for the 80 if you really need 50 continuous.
> 
> ...


 Thank you.


----------

